# Nosy Neighbor “Outs” Concealed Carrier



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, this is just insane...

Nosy Neighbor Puts Up Sign to ?Out? Concealed Carrier

:smt1099

*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think that an attorney could threaten to sue for harassment, due to the words that seem to be implying that this man is a threat to society.
She is going beyond her right to free speech by singling out this one man. Possibly putting his life and children in harms way.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I would probably respond by putting up one of those "That house has no guns. Out of respect, I promise not to use MY guns to protect them if you break in." signs. A really big one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This conversation is already going on at: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/40671-1st-amendment-rights-butts-heads-2nd-amendment-rights.html


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

DirtyDog said:


> I would probably respond by putting up one of those "That house has no guns. Out of respect, I promise not to use MY guns to protect them if you break in." signs. A really big one.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

When her house is being broken into guess who she will call someone with a gun


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ha, too late for me. Two of my neighbors are major gun owners too, and anyone else? I could care less if they knew I carried or not. I'm not breaking any laws. 

I bet with a little investigative work on his own, this guy that got targeted could dig up some "dirt" on this stupid person who pulled this crap.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Ha, too late for me. Two of my neighbors are major gun owners too, and anyone else? I could care less if they knew I carried or not. I'm not breaking any laws.
> 
> I bet with a little investigative work on his own, this guy that got targeted could dig up some "dirt" on this stupid person who pulled this crap.


Yeah, but that would just turn it into a pissing contest, and no one really wins those..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Yeah, but that would just turn it into a pissing contest, and no one really wins those..


True. Me, I would just go about my legal business, and that woman could just bite the big one.


----------

